# How to make a Hoyt Excel riser into a Hunting bow



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an excell in blackout with TT carbon limbs at 50lbs and it makes a 64in bow. Great setup. It's very quiet with hunting weight arrows and plenty fast.

I think my riser is 23in and my limbs are mediums, but it's 64in finished. I think TT limbs are Samick limbs with black paint but no matter they are great limbs.

I have mine set up to shoot off the shelf. My shelf is made up from two thickness stickly backed felt. It has 1000's of shots across it and never moved. I did have it set up with a springy rest but since I shoot some 3D I decided to stick with the shelf rest. I shoot about the same score with any rest so it's just a personal choice as far as I am concerned. IMHO if you can't shoot a properly tuned arrow/bow setup off the shelf there is no rest out there that going to fix that issue. But on the other hand there are rests that might help you pick up a few points in a spot match once you have overcome all the input issues within the shot. At that point you could be limited by gear, but until that point is reached you can't take advantage of the changes/upgrades. IMHO.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dad - 

23" riser + long limbs = 68", medium = 66", short = 64"
21" riser + long limbs = 66", medium = 64", short = 62"

You use the most weight YOU can handle. By handle, I mean shooting at least 60 - 80 arrows with no loss of accuracy between the first and last. 

Arrow rests are YOUR choice. The NAP Centershot Flipper is the most bomb proof thing out there, even more reliable than shooting off the shelf. You can of course shoot off the shelf or use a rest + plunger combination. That part is your call. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got the 23" Excel riser with TradTech camo limbs (mediums) for a 66" bow and I love it. I had the riser camo-dipped and use a NAP Centerrest. I've gotta recommend the Centerrest over the Flipper rest for a hunting bow - I've broken a flipper while in the field and feel they're not as robust as the centerrest. That said, I ordered one of these guys today that looks like the same thing at a fraction of the price:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gws-pro-hunter-arrow-rest.html

And keep in mind that the limbs you order are rated on a certain length riser. For TradTech limbs, I think they're rated on a 17" or 19" riser, and they'll drop a few pounds on a longer riser.

Eldermike, you're right that TradTech limbs are Samick limbs - specs come from Lancaster and manufacturing from Samick.


----------



## slade (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine is a 21" in blackout with xtra long Dryad Epic limbs making a 68" bow. I stuck on a Bear weather rest just so I could shoot it and it is still there. Will convert to Nap this spring.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 21" Excel with Black Max shorts for a 62" bow. Weight for those limbs is measured on 17" riser, so effective weight will be about 4# less than marked. Nice hunting rig.


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

So if I wanted to make a 50# bow on an excel riser with medium limbs (thus, 64"), would I need 55# limbs?


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

I went to the Traditional Bow Hunter Expo in Kalamazoo Michigan. Trad tech was their from Lancaster archery and shot the Titan 3 but was only 62" he had there. After having a informative talk with John He suggested a 64" length hunting bow with the trad tech black max carbon limbs. He said the Excel was a excellent choice in the black fad out. The arrow rest either the nap hunting or the pro hunter and he also said the Martin Springy rest and showed me how to use it. My draw length is 28" on a wood riser bow with the arrows 29." I'm leaning toward the 21" riser for the 66,64,62 lengths for a little more versatility.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

I use 45# for all my hunting its a weight that I can easily handle.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 45# Hoyt "BlackOut" riser and TradTech BlackMax limbs.
I'm experimenting with shooting off the shelf by adding pads similar to Mac's bow:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1543785&highlight=Excel+shelf

You might try it!

45# is enough for deer - provided that the state of Michigan agrees!
Iowa has no limit on bow weight - shooters decision.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

NTProf said:


> So if I wanted to make a 50# bow on an excel riser with medium limbs (thus, 64"), would I need 55# limbs?


It depends - because of the Hoyt geometry, some limbs give the marked weight.
I would check with Lancaster to be sure.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I shoot a 21" Excel with 38# short Hoyt limbs, which gives me a 42#, 62" bow. I then crank the Hoyt limbs down tight which gives me an additional 2# for a 44# bow @ 28", shooting off a NAP Flipperrest. The entire set-up has been camoed Predator Deception Brown with a tan base by Northwest Hydroprint.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

What are you using for arrow shafts[ aluminum or carbon] and what kind of broadhead?


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I use 29" Easton Epic Black 500 carbons with 125gr Magnus Stinger SS two blade broadheads.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to use all aluminum, but have been slowly switching to carbon. It's personal preference and each has its pros and cons (aluminum are usually heavier and less expensive). I shoot a lighter weight bow, though (40#), so I'm a fan of the Magnus 2-Blade Stingers. They're on the less expensive end of the broadhead price spectrum, plus they've got an awesome replacement policy.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dad said:


> What are you using for arrow shafts[ aluminum or carbon] and what kind of broadhead?


Easton's XX-78's (2315's for my set up )

Broadheads..I use NAP Razor Caps...since you can adjust the weight as needed by changing the ferrule on them keeping the blades..


Don't be afraid of getting any of Hoyt's shiny black risers...it is real simple to wipe on some Johnson paste wax and let it dry on it..This will knock out any glare you will get from it...and when your done hunting..make it very easy to polish as well..I've been doing this for years with all of my shiny bows..


Mac


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Lancaster set mine up to the weight I ask for. I ask for a 50lb bow and thats what I have. That IMHO is the safest bet on getting what you want.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

45# TT Black Max limbs max out about 43# on my 21" Excel. Attach the quiver, add a little camo tape on the limbs and its ready to hunt.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

What are you using for bow quivers? Do you use feathers or vanes? if vanes what length?


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I use a tube-type quiver. I tried a hip quiver but it didn't do well in heavy brush. The tube-type protects your arrows, doesn't get hung up as you walk, doesn't affect my shot and it's easy access to arrows. Plus you can make one cheap out of PVC pipe.

For fletching, use feathers. In theory it shouldn't matter since a perfectly-tuned bow won't have fletching touching the riser, but in reality they offer better flight for anyone who isn't an perfect shot. I use 5" TruFlight feathers - most people seem to like between 3" and 5" feathers. Longer feathers = faster arrow stabilization but more drag. At hunting distances you probably won't notice much difference.


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

I use the Fuse Ventera Shorty Quick detach 3 arrow quiver in black on my 21" Excel Blackout riser


----------

